# Badass of the week: Cliff Young



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Read this.

Badass of the Week: Cliff Young


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

Crikey. Everyone can HTFU next to this guy. Good read.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good read for sure. A simple badass.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Sometimes when you're feeling pretty swift, there is another to let you know you're simply human.


----------

